# Why Doesn't Kwame Brown Dunk?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Serious question here...

I don't know how many times this year already where I've seen Kwame miss a wide open layup...I mean, there is nobody around him (this happened twice last night) and he goes for the layup instead of the dunk...I don't get it. The man has great upper body strength and nobody is going to block him if he goes up strong, but he never does. He's 6'11" and I've seen him dunk the ball with ease before, so someone explain to me why he seemingly refuses to do it at certain times. It drives me crazy.

If he were to make all of his "chippies" then I wouldn't worry as much about him missing his free throws...but when he's missing the two easiest shots in the game of basketball (a layup and a free throw), then he's got a problem.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

his mentality is always switching from on to off i think. 

oh and he has a terrible touch. can't shoot for crap. he was shooting free throws at about 68% in washington before, i don't g et why he's so bad now.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

He shot 75 per cent in DC one year. He was good in the playoffs last year against Phoenix. Its a nerves thing with Kwame, he plays so jittery at times and I think thats what happens with the lay-ups thing. Usually when he's having a good game offensively he doesn't miss them. 

He'll be fine, he'll get more comfortable as the season goes. I hope.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Kwame has small hands which does not allow him to palm the ball with one hand ala Dwight Howard or Emeka 
Okafor. To top it all off, he has the touch of a dead baby.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Why doesn't Kwame Dunk?

Because hes a Punk.



P.S. It was the first thing that came to mind since it rhymed. You asked for this response by the way you worded the question guy.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Bynum always goes for the dunk, and he has a better stroke at the FT line. if only kwame did this..


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Kwame has small hands which does not allow him to palm the ball with one hand ala Dwight Howard or Emeka
> Okafor. To top it all off, he has the touch of a dead baby.


You can dunk a ball without being able to have a true grip on it. Are Kwame's hands that small?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah he blows soooooooooo many layups....and misses dunks when he attempts them too....why cant he just dunk with two hands atleast??? at times he tries to put the ball in with a soft touch but it just bounced out .....he throws it down here and there but there are so many times when he should dunk it instead of trying to lay it up....


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> Serious question here...
> 
> I don't know how many times this year already where I've seen Kwame miss a wide open layup....


You serious? "this year"? He did this even MORE last year.

This isn't a new problem or anything. He misses more lay-ups than anybody in the league not named Mark Madsen. Reminds me of Horace Grant his second go-round here. 

I don't know if it's nerves or he just rushes because he gets so excited.

It pisses me off more than you can imagine. I see people go to the hole harder than Kwame in wheelchair basketball.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wait I took that back, Derek Fisher misses a hell of a lot of lay-ups to. But he's a 6'1" guard with limited athleticism. Not a 6'10" beast with hops and supreme quickness.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

Tierre Brown misses even more lay-ups.

Anyways, what I think Kwame lacks is that killer instinct. He just fails to make dunks when it is needed, and he just fails to attack the basket strong. I don't really know if anyone can teach him how to get a killer instinct, it's just something you either have or you don't, and I just don't think Kwame has it in him. I don't mind that he's shooting lay-ups, it's just that he misses them


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Tha Freak said:


> Tierre Brown misses even more lay-ups.
> 
> Anyways, what I think Kwame lacks is that killer instinct. He just fails to make dunks when it is needed, and he just fails to attack the basket strong. I don't really know if anyone can teach him how to get a killer instinct, it's just something you either have or you don't, and I just don't think Kwame has it in him. I don't mind that he's shooting lay-ups, it's just that he misses them


Tierre was a freak. I never saw a player that could get to the basket at will like that yet do nothing once he got there.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Tierre was a freak. I never saw a player that could get to the basket at will like that yet do nothing once he got there.


couldnt of said it better :lol: :lol:


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Tha Freak said:


> Tierre Brown misses even more lay-ups.
> 
> Anyways, what I think *Kwame lacks is that killer instinct.* He just fails to make dunks when it is needed, and he just fails to attack the basket strong. I don't really know if anyone can teach him how to get a killer instinct, it's just something you either have or you don't, and I just don't think Kwame has it in him. I don't mind that he's shooting lay-ups, it's just that he misses them


I think there is still a possibility. Yao didn't exactly have it until this year. Kwame also has Kobe on his team along with the Cap tutoring him, so I still have hope he'll adopt a killer instinct. I mean, who has more of a killer instinct than Kobe. The Cap had it also, but Kobe and MJ both had the biggest portions of the killer instinct.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

The last game against the rockets. Kobe had 53p 10r 8a. Towards the end of the game Kobe hit Kwame inside with two good passes for layups/dunks, Kwame blows both and Kobe losses the triple double. LOL. Freaking Kwame, just tap it in, tap it in, tap tap tap-a-roo! LOL


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> You serious? "this year"? He did this even MORE last year.
> 
> This isn't a new problem or anything. He misses more lay-ups than anybody in the league not named Mark Madsen. Reminds me of Horace Grant his second go-round here.
> 
> ...


i think its nerves because when i use to play for my school team i was used primarily as a 3 pt shooter. Then when i actually got a pass downlow (it was kinda new too me) i got nervous and just bricked a layup but when it came down to hitting 21 ft'ers i would hit it no problem. I think this is kwames problem because it seems like whenever he gets it he reallydoesnt think he just goes up for the lay in. Damn you Kwame. Poor Guy.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Kwame has small hands which does not allow him to palm the ball with one hand ala Dwight Howard or Emeka
> Okafor. To top it all off, he has the touch of a dead baby.


barkley had small hands too. you don't have to palm the ball to dunk.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

maybe if he would of gone to college before the nba he would of learned to make a layup using the quadradic formula. lol jk. but on a serious note, how long can his games possibly suffer from nerves? i really dont understand why if hes as strong and athletic as they say, why he just doesnt go up with power/strong and dunk/layup all the time, i always see him missing those cute layups he likes to put up. he has his games when he's dominant, why cant he be more consistent?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> i think its nerves because when i use to play for my school team i was used primarily as a 3 pt shooter. Then when i actually got a pass downlow (it was kinda new too me) i got nervous and just bricked a layup but when it came down to hitting 21 ft'ers i would hit it no problem. I think this is kwames problem because it seems like whenever he gets it he reallydoesnt think he just goes up for the lay in. Damn you Kwame. Poor Guy.


Kwame has practiced and played basketball professionally for how many years? 4? Can nerves be that soft?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

in the pregame show, worthy interviewed him nd they have about the same size hands... apparently his hands aren't that small.


----------



## YellowOne (Jul 30, 2005)

ya its mainly just from bad habits that Kwame got before going into the NBA. He has always been like that because he never was really taught any other way, especially since he didn't go to college. But ya every time i watch their games and see him attempt a layup instead of a dunk i get so pissed off sometimes and just call him a ***** the rest of the night.. I love the Lakers though


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

he's just a nice guy, leave him at that


----------

